# First bass baits



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

These are my first try at bass-style lures. I don't bass fish much, but wanted to give them as gifts. I had a drying wheel accident and had to work through that, but it worked out OK. Also the one that is black with orange stripes started out chartreuse/purple, it was awful and black was the only thing that would cover it up.
Anybody have ideas as to what to do with a black bass bait? I don't think that the orange stripes are the answer.















Brian


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

triton great looking baits the first one and the last one is my favorite.


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

Your Black Bait looks like a perfect fit for some of the spring fishing over at AEP. Black is one of the favorite colors there at that time. These look terrific.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Very nice.....first attempt or not....and the black with orange stripes would be good around here in the spring for smallies....looks like a good craw color. The only critique I have is the last two, their lips look like they are going up instead of straight in or angled down.....or does it just look like that???? Have you tested them yet?

Rod


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words guys.
Rod, the lip slots are all cut at the same angle - straight back. But in the picture it does look like the bottom 2 go up. Must be form the camera angle or something like that.
I tested them out in the neighbor's hot tub and they swim very well, pretty wide wobble for such a small bait.

Brian


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Those still look excellant!! great Job


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

triton175 said:


> I don't bass fish much, but wanted to give them as gifts.
> Gifts???? I like gifts...maybe I should send you my address.
> Seriously, those look great. Once again you lure guys impress the hell out of me.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

awesome looking baits

have you tried making any shad patterns?


----------



## fishinfool21 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great looking baits and the colors are awesome


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Very nice, and I wouldn't change the black/orange either


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Somebody is going to be nailing the bass next spring. Those are really sharp.

That bottom one is beautiful.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow Brian! those are fantastic. That top one is an unstoppable color at Milton. Not just for bass!

The second one from the bottom is my walleye color at Ladue in the summer.

I love them all!

John


----------



## ryanhipsher (Nov 28, 2008)

check it out!


----------

